# محاضرة حول الحرائق ومكافحتها



## يا الغالي (27 يوليو 2010)

تحميل المحاضرة

او 
تحميل المحاضرة




نقاط البحث:

• أنواع الحرائق
• أسباب اشتعال الحرائق و استمرارها
• طرق إطفاء الحرائق وإيقاف انتشارها
• طفايات الحريق اليدوية


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الملف الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## tarhooni (4 أغسطس 2010)

جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أغسطس 2010)

محاضرة هامة جداً للأخ مرتضى
بارك الله فيه
وجزاك الله خيراً على نقلها


----------



## amir4179 (18 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع هام جداً
وطريقة توضيح مميزة
ووسائل عرض مبهرة
الخلاصة 
عرض تعليمى غاية فى التميز للأخ المهندس مرتضى الرويعى
أنا أتعلم منه الكثير
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## agharieb (12 أكتوبر 2010)

محاضرة هائله شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## اسلا م ادم علي (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله انا كان نفسى اشوف المحاضرة ولكن للاسف شكلها اترفعت لانى موش عارف انزلها ممكن تبعتها الى بالميل يا اخى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (24 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

